# Coax fault?



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

If it shorted between the center conductor and the braid of course it will not work.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

I've seen a fair amount of branded cable with "sections" of the inside dialectic pulling apart while terminating like it was pieced together in several sections while produced. 

Pure crap.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

the core pushes the signal and the braid is supposed to help block / drain out the noise. If the braid is shorted to the center conductor you're pushing all the noise right on top of the signal


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

Switch at the splitter...does the problem "walk".


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Short reply-- fuzzy screen.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Read your cables with an ohm meter before using them.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Make sure the center conductor is not touching the connector when its crimped. Also when you strip, fold the shield over the outer jacket then push the connector on.


----------

